# Get your clocks out for the WUS



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

What's on your wall? Get your clocks out for the WUS!

I must admit mine is a little boring. This quartz joby from Muji. Apparently designed by Naoto Fukasawa if that mean's anything to you:









Availability of anything more really interesting is a little limited where I live. What I'd really like is a good complicated flip clock with day-date and something with a 1950s moonphase/calendar type dial. Does that even exist? Think of a JLC Master Calendar in an affordable quartz clock. Someone make that for me please.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the look and sound of this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Cloc...d=1513166101&sr=8-5&keywords=seiko+wall+clock


----------



## Robowatch (Nov 15, 2017)

New Haven 30 hour clock. Weight driven, pendulum regulated, chimes the number of hours. Accurate to within a minute per day after 150 years. Technically, not on the wall but on a shelf.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Paulo 8135 said:


> I like the look and sound of this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Cloc...d=1513166101&sr=8-5&keywords=seiko+wall+clock


Ooooh with silent sweep also!


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Robowatch said:


> New Haven 30 hour clock. Weight driven, pendulum regulated, chimes the number of hours. Accurate to within a minute per day after 150 years. Technically, not on the wall but on a shelf.
> 
> View attachment 12728523


You've instantly put me and my oikish Muji to shame there. Nice clock you have there.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

DilliTime said:


> Ooooh with silent sweep also!


yes, hence why like the 'look' and 'sound'.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I just inherited a mid century mantel clock recently... when it was given to me everyone in the family thought it was broken but I wound it it up and voila, it ran for a full eight days (actually almost nine!)

It's nothing super rare or valuable but it is really fun to wind up each week, and I've slowly been regulating the movement by adjusting the pendulum length a little each week. It is an Enfield so it was made in Britain and has a Smiths movement, so it kind of has me wanting a vintage Smiths watch to go with it. 

I don't have any pics but I'll take some this weekend


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok forget what I said in the intro. I want this:


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

DilliTime said:


> Ok forget what I said in the intro. I want this:
> 
> View attachment 12728535


niccccccce.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

My silent sweep Seiko, that I pickedup in Goa, India.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Barge said:


> My silent sweep Seiko, that I pickedup in Goa, India.




beautiful.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Barge said:


> My silent sweep Seiko, that I pickedup in Goa, India.


I wonder if seiko will make a miniature of it as a watch and put on a GMT chapter ring.

Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It is a mantle clock but the mantle is on the wall.. Yep, I made the mantle..I also bought the Howard Miller in "82"









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is my table clock that I built using an used MIG Cockpit Clock 123CS (I think). It was imported from Ukraine (eBay) and it was mounted in an acrylic stand for display. I do not know the caliber's name, but it has 25 jewels and around 1 week of power reserve. My watch maker mentioned the movement looks like a Jaeger LeCoultre clock he serviced before. I got it in 2012, it was serviced at the time and it's been running fine since then.

The function includes center seconds, hacking and a 1 hr. chronograph. When it was serviced the only problem found with it, is that it was dry.
The operation of the clock is simple. Wind it by turning the left red knob anticlockwise. Pulling the left knob lets you set the time. The hacking function is implemented through the right silver knob. By turning it clockwise, the mechanism stops. Turning it the other way around will start the clock.

The right silver knob it also used to operate the 1 hr. chronograph. Push it to start. Push it a second time to stop and push it a third time to reset to zero.
The crystal is 75mm wide. The clock is around 38mm deep. The mounting system add 16 mm more.
View attachment 11614890


The following picture is from a MiG-3 Cockpit The clock is in the right panel towards the center.
View attachment 11614914


Note the picture it is not mine, but I'm sharing it under Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0 Generic license, The Autor is Aleksandr Markin / Александр Маркин

Link: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mig-3(65).Cockpit_(6049529601).jpg

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

My desk clock is actually a watch, of sorts.

1926 Waltham Model 1908 Crescent Street RR grade pocket watch. It keeps terrific time...within 2-3 seconds per day.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful! That's a keeper, is it a family piece? 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robowatch (Nov 15, 2017)

I also have a collection of pocket watches. One of mine is a Waltham like yours - Vanguard. Yours is a beauty. Original dial? It looks absolutely perfect. Such a nicely decorated movement.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I’d love to have somewhere to hang the Sinn wall clock then I’d have an excuse for getting one. Sadly all the wall space is taken.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful! That's a keeper, is it a family piece?


Not sure who specifically you're asking, but my pocket watch is not a family piece. I bought it last year from a fellow online who repairs/services them. I find it fascinating to think about what history it might hold, however!



Robowatch said:


> I also have a collection of pocket watches. One of mine is a Waltham like yours - Vanguard. Yours is a beauty. Original dial? It looks absolutely perfect. Such a nicely decorated movement.


That's a good question. I can't say for sure whether it is the original dial to the piece, but I believe it very well may be, as I've seen others of similar vintage with the same dial. It is, at a minimum, the correct style of the time period, and not a reproduction. It also is remarkable intact with no major cracks that I've been able to find.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great grandfather - Nan- Mum - me!!

Needs a new mainspring and I'm struggling to find one (


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

sticky said:


> I'd love to have somewhere to hang the Sinn wall clock then I'd have an excuse for getting one. Sadly all the wall space is taken.


Mate no need for a wall... a WUS admin put a Sinn cockpit clock in the dash of his custom LandRover Defender: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/still-possible-purchase-sinn-clock-726637.html#post5294348


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

khd said:


> Mate no need for a wall... a WUS admin put a Sinn cockpit clock in the dash of his custom LandRover Defender: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/still-possible-purchase-sinn-clock-726637.html#post5294348


Sinn and a Defender, a classic pairing. Here's hoping it's actually gone off tarmac at some point.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

DilliTime said:


> Sinn and a Defender, a classic pairing. Here's hoping it's actually gone off tarmac at some point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


True... from the first pic in his sequence it's definitely been "off tarmac", but I'd love to see it tackling the really rough stuff rather than just a gravel road, looks like the guy has got an awesome custom setup.









Edit: yep, definitely goes offroad with it, very nice pics in this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/any-offroaders-here-4591865-post44776307.html#post44776307


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Gilbert Thespian wall clock circa 1905. Has an 8 day time and strike movement in an eastlake style case.







Westclox Baby Ben Lasalle model dates to about 1930.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

1875 Seth Thomas - walls hadn't been invented yet!


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

1875 Seth Thomas - walls hadn't been invented yet!
View attachment 12746613
View attachment 12746615


----------



## Trigger Happy (Dec 17, 2012)

This is on my mantel.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

My 40cm diameter Mondaine wall clock gets it's own wall and goes perfectly with my modern decor, visitors always comment on it:















The smooth sweeping second hand is really cool!


----------

